# crosman 2240 .22 air pistol



## daisy1894hunter (Nov 27, 2007)

I just got a crosman 2240 .22 pellet pistol and want to know if it will kill rabbits or squirrels :sniper: :sniper:http://crosman.com/site/listing/1043 

help


----------



## ishootstuff (Oct 19, 2007)

ehh maybe a VERY small squirrel, but some birds and mice, deffinatly.


----------



## bigbuck144 (Sep 9, 2007)

i think so if it shoots pellets! try different types of pellets ...they make different types of tips on the pellets...


----------

